# Brandon Manitoba Buck Night



## biggamehunter69 (Feb 6, 2006)

Did anyone go to the big buck show in brandon I was wondering who won the 7mm browning with the leupold scope.


----------



## Zekeland (Oct 6, 2005)

sorry, I did not attend, I had to work. A couple of guys at work did go, one buddy had his head score 145.

They did not mention anything about the draw winners....


----------



## goatboy (Dec 29, 2003)

I was there but am unsure who won the rifle, I think a kid did thou.
Just as long as I win the truck in April!

Here were the winners.


----------

